# Applying to MFA Screenwriting Programs in the Fall



## naujbes (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello,
I'm Sebastian from LA and I'm currently attending Emerson College for a BFA in Film Production. I recently found out I'm only four credits away from graduating a whole year early, so I'm taking the challenge of taking an online class next semester so that I could graduate spring 2016. That being said, I feel that graduate school is my next step. Being only 20 and already preparing materials to apply for grad school, I have been extremely stressed out. I know it's super early since most applications are due at the end of the year, but I have always been the one to stress about things in the future—probably a character flaw that I need to work on. I was wondering if there was anyone that would be willing to share their application stories to a screenwriting MFA program, both great and bad, so that I could get a feel of what I should be expecting in the following months. It is my dream to do UCLA's program, but of course that is extremely competitive, so I'm open to any suggestions.


----------

